# Building a 80s hair metal rig (bass and guitar)



## ozzman619 (Apr 9, 2012)

So recently i said fuck it and i started an 80s hair metal band.


Now we are not exactly 80s hair metal cause only 2 only the 4 people have the right hair, and also our music is kinda like that good ol' motorhead/judas priest mixed with the hair metal of motley crue, ratt, and so on.


Currently im running a mesa triple rectifier (boosted with a zakk wylde overdrive) into 2 marshall 1960b cabs and im not too happy with it for my 80s tone, so i figured i might as well build up a nice rig for it, but i havnt the slightest clue on what i really need for an 80s rig. Mainly im stuck on weather i should go towards a rack setup and grab like a g force for my effects and have it all controlled via midi footswitch or should i just have a pedal board outfront. Also im not too sure about which amp to get either, im thinking of a marshall jcm 800 2203x because it seemed to be a pretty popular choice back then but then i havnt got a clean channel which isnt a huge deal but it would be nice to have. So if anyone has any opinions that would be great because way in over my head right now in options.



Also i am looking to throw togeather a bass rig for 80s hair metal for my bassist at the same time and not really playing bass have no clue whats needed. Im thinking just power conditioner, wireless, tuner, and a bass head into a 8x10 cab, so if anyone has any advice here that would also be a big help.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2012)

For guitar, if you wanna keep it simple, get a preamp like an ADA MP-1 and use the Recto as a power amp. With that setup, you'll easily get some hot-rodded JCM800 tones. And you can use any rackmount FX, but if you want something from the period, get a Rocktron Intelliflex.  
Or just get a G-Force or G-Major II, since they're more up-to-date and will have more FX.

For the bassist, pretty much any Gallien-Krueger or Ampeg amp will do. And the Line 6 Relay series is probably one of the best wireless units for the price.


----------



## ozzman619 (Apr 9, 2012)

how are those ADA MP-1's ive heard they are pretty decent units and i just noticed there is one in my area for sale and the guys only asking $175. Im just a bit worried because of the units age aswel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2012)

It should still be good. Just replace the tubs and MAYBE the battery and it'll be good to go.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't think you need a particular rig for bass... vintagey tube head or GK would surely get the job done. I'd go with something capable of a little grit, nothing obvious but just enough to add a little presence. White sneakers may be a key element as well.


----------



## ozzman619 (Apr 9, 2012)

how much does the ada mp-1 normally go for? like is $125-150 a good deal for on if i can manage to pick it up for that much. Also what would make a good power amp for it, i would love to use my rectifier but i would rather sell it and buy a power amp and throw the rest of the cash towards a g force or the bass amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> how much does the ada mp-1 normally go for? like is $125-150 a good deal for on if i can manage to pick it up for that much. Also what would make a good power amp for it, i would love to use my rectifier but i would rather sell it and buy a power amp and throw the rest of the cash towards a g force or the bass amp.



Why not keep the Recto? Are you going to be strictly be in a hair metal band?

And yeah, thats actually a really good deal on one. They usually go for like $200 - $300. 

As for a power amp, a Carvin TS100 is a good budget power amp. Can be found for $550 new at the moment. 

And the G-Major II should still be good enough for you. But a used G-Force is pretty damn cheap now. Can be found as low as $500 if you're very patient.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 9, 2012)

Use your Recto, don't sell it. You can get some killer 80s metal tones with it. Set it for Vintage, toss in some EL34s, set it for Tube rectification. If it's got a low power setting or bold/spongy switch, drop it down for some extra "squash." Add reverb and delay for solos and chorus for cleans/variety. Cut the bass to almost zero, boost mids, keep treble and presence where it's bright but not piercing. Seriously, Rectos make great rock amps.

For bass amps, grab a Gallien-Krueger... that's pretty much the sound of '80s bass right there. The 800RB is the classic, but you can do pretty well by cranking the "boost" knob on an MB500 or MB800.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 10, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Use your Recto, don't sell it. You can get some killer 80s metal tones with it. Set it for Vintage, toss in some EL34s, set it for Tube rectification. If it's got a low power setting or bold/spongy switch, drop it down for some extra "squash." Add reverb and delay for solos and chorus for cleans/variety. Cut the bass to almost zero, boost mids, keep treble and presence where it's bright but not piercing. Seriously, Rectos make great rock amps.
> 
> For bass amps, grab a Gallien-Krueger... that's pretty much the sound of '80s bass right there. The 800RB is the classic, but you can do pretty well by cranking the "boost" knob on an MB500 or MB800.


 
 Pretty much on all of the above. 

And I'm being serious when I say this, but this is essential to any 80s hair metal rig:







 But, if you keep the Recto, you can buy these cheap and get points for visual aspect, which in hair metal's case, just as important as the sound.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Apr 10, 2012)

How about an engl screamer? I have one myself and think it's pretty suitable for you


----------



## Loomer (Apr 10, 2012)

You need to go rack-based out of principle, more or less. I'd like to put in a good word for the BOSS GX-700, at least for cleans. 

You can get some unbelievably disgustingly cheesy clean sounds out of using it's JC120 mode, along with shameless amount of chorus, flangers, reverb and delay and whatnot  
Power ballad city!


----------



## petereanima (Apr 10, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> So recently i said fuck it and i started an 80s hair metal band.



rep'd.


----------



## ozzman619 (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright so ive been looking more into and so far im thinking of getting the following;

Furman Power Conditioner (to keep shit safe)
Line 6 G90
Korg DTR-2000
ISP Decimator 
TC Electronic G Force
ADA MP-1

and controll it all with the tech 21 midi moose, and ill just run it throug the power amp of my recto. Do you guys think that'll get the job done well?


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd get the G-System over the G-Force + another MIDI controller, much easier to deal with IMO. It's got a good gate in it too, no need for the Decimator. But other than that, yeah that stuff will rock either way.


----------



## groph (Apr 10, 2012)

As far as bass rigs go I have no idea, but guitar-wise the 80s hair metal sound is a JCM800 for sure. A JCM2000 will get you there too.

Still though, I bet you can find something in your Mesa that is workable. Tweak the knobs while reciting some voodoo chants, and once the planets are in proper alignment (we all know how the EQs on Rectifiers work, rather, we don't), you'll have an 80s hair metal tone.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep it simple. Find a vintage Marshall stack, an Ibanez Tube Screamer and a BOSS DM-3.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 10, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> Alright so ive been looking more into and so far im thinking of getting the following;
> 
> Furman Power Conditioner (to keep shit safe)
> Line 6 G90
> ...



I think that's way more than you need to get an 80s metal tone, when you could plug into your Recto and run the G Force in the loop which works just as well.


----------



## butch (Apr 10, 2012)

As someone who has been doing this very same gig for a few years (Mane Attraction - Philadelphia's Tribute To Arena Rock twitter @mabandphilly -shameless plugs over), I usually switch between two separate rigs. For smaller venues, multi-band nights, I use a Line 6 X3 Live, using the JCM800 and 5150 tones as the base of my tone.

For other gigs, I run a Marshall JMP1 Preamp, Rocktron Intellifex, Digitech IPS33B (for harmonies), BBE Sonic Maximizer, and a MosValve single space power amp. All run in stereo, of course. 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 10, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And I'm being serious when I say this, but this is essential to any 80s hair metal rig:



shiiittt, thats essential for any rig AFAIC, i sweat like a whore in church, it's just in the genes. Seriously, i break a sweat vacuuming, and i'm not even overweight. I'm about to rig up a desk fan to my pedal board actually.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 11, 2012)

I bet if you put on some spandex pants, preferably the ones with either lace up sides or some sort of animal print.....that Recto would suddenly sound way more 80s. Just sayin...


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 11, 2012)

For trve 80s hair metal tone you need to fill up an 18U rack, and use individual units for each effect. Preferably units with fluroescent elements on the face.
Then, you buy some vintage looking Adidas like these: 






Add to this a torn Levi's 501, a white unbuttoned shirt and most importantly a bandana. Add enough jewelry to your left forearm so it makes a Steinberger neckdive when you play.
Success.

More seriously, try shopping for a digitech DSP 256 1U multi effect, it's time correct, shouldn't be very expensive and still sounds good. It will be very good with the MP1.


----------



## ozzman619 (Apr 11, 2012)

i think i really might be overthinking the whole rig. i do now know forsure that the recto tone really isnt for me, i spent all after noon with it and i still couldnt get the right sound out of it. I tried boosted and unboost and nothing worked. I then tried the Marshall jcm2000 tsl100 and it was much closer to the tone im looking for, it was just a bit too fizzy and not as clean as i wanted, it could have been the tubes since they are pretty old though. Also my friend brought over his EVH 5150 III for me to fuck around with and it was actually pretty damn nice too, i just found that channel 2 was not enough and channel three was too much, other then that it had the clarity i was looking for and wasnt fizzy sounding at all. So what do you guys think dsl100, tsl100, jcm800 or the evh 5150 III.

Also anyone know any good brands for some stage fans perferably made from some kind of metal? The ones we have been using are made from cheap plastic and we have broken one already just at practices.

Oh and actually my drummer pretty much has the exact shoes you posted above, only difference are his are more faded because they are from sometime in the late 80's-early 90's


----------



## Zado (Apr 12, 2012)

for nice 80s tones you can get a laney AOR (think of ratt,vinnie moore,criss oliva 's sound),or,better but more expensive, get a ceriatone chupacabra,that's MADE for 80's rock.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Apr 13, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> So recently i said fuck it and i started an 80s hair metal band.
> 
> 
> Now we are not exactly 80s hair metal cause only 2 only the 4 people have the right hair, and also our music is kinda like that good ol' motorhead/judas priest mixed with the hair metal of motley crue, ratt, and so on.
> ...


----------



## ozzman619 (Apr 19, 2012)

i still havnt decided on the path im going to take for my guitar rig but ive narrowed it down to two possibilitys, either the pedal board into head rig or the little more complicated rack setup.

For pedal board setup im thinking; Line 6 g50 -> Boss tu-3 -> Vox Wah -> MXR Phase90 -> TS808 -> Boss NS-2 -> EVH 5150 III. That'll give me at least the two main effects i need (phase and wah) and a pretty decent tone.
And For the Rack Setup i was going to go a little more complex with it, something like; Line 6 G90 -> Korg DTR-2000 -> Dunlop Rack Wah -> ISP Decimator -> ADA MP-1 [FX-LOOP: -> G Force -> ISP Decimator ->] -> Fryette 2/50/2, and all of it would be controlled by a voodoo lab ground control.

So one way i would have a simple pedalboard head rig and the other i would have a expensive rack setup. What do you guys think of these ideas?


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 19, 2012)

get a KMD


----------



## matt-in-mn (Apr 21, 2012)

I play in a 80's hair metal/hard rock band and I have a Blackstar Ht 100 and it works PERFECT!!


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 21, 2012)

just turn the mids up and tune to standard. also mxr zak wylde OD gives a good metallica type 80's OD tone.


----------

